
90 Percent of People Don't Know How to Use CTRL+F (2011) - hyperpape
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/crazy-90-percent-of-people-dont-know-how-to-use-ctrl-f/243840/?single_page=true
======
joezydeco
I showed my middle school aged son a handful of keyboard shortcuts and now
he's regarded as a "hacker" by his peers.

They're not teaching this stuff at all.

------
peterkshultz
I'm willing to wager that this number has dropped in the six years since the
article has been written.

~~~
cjcampbell
How much would you be willing to part with? :P

------
kazinator
That's that hotkey for forwarding an e-mail in MS Outlook, right?

~~~
Crontab
OMG that drives me crazy at work. I believe it is the only application I use
that doesn't honor it as a search function.

